# Oatley Bay SP's assault



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all 

Myself and 2 of my crew mates plan to launch at the boat ramp in Oatley Bay tomorrow at 5.30am.

The plan is an all out attack on Pontoons, Boat hulls and any possible fish holding structure.

 fishing Russ


----------

